# Kirkwood advice



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

The runs over at Timber Creek (Chair 7) would be a good warm-up for any early intermediate. Once you play around there for a bit, make your way to Caples Crest (Chair 2) by taking chair 1, on the other side of the mountain. The top of Caples has some beautiful views and you can have lots of fun on Juniper and Flying Carpet. Once you had your fill there, take Herringbone to Buds Alley and go down to Chair 4. It is gorgeous out this way and Elevator shaft or Happiness Is will give you a nice long blue cruiser run. I've taken newbies to Kirkwood in the past and they could tackle plenty of the mountain. Go and have fun! Kirkwood really is Rare Earth! The drive to Kirkwood from SLT is one of the most beautiful rides ever!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> The runs over at Timber Creek (Chair 7) would be a good warm-up for any early intermediate. Once you play around there for a bit, make your way to Caples Crest (Chair 2) by taking chair 1, on the other side of the mountain. The top of Caples has some beautiful views and you can have lots of fun on Juniper and Flying Carpet. Once you had your fill there, take Herringbone to Buds Alley and go down to Chair 4. It is gorgeous out this way and Elevator shaft or Happiness Is will give you a nice long blue cruiser run. I've taken newbies to Kirkwood in the past and they could tackle plenty of the mountain. Go and have fun! Kirkwood really is Rare Earth! The drive to Kirkwood from SLT is one of the most beautiful rides ever!



Very much appreciated!! I just looked at the map and it's alot bigger than i thought! Honestly, are the blue runs at Northstar really that flat? It makes me feel so happy riding there, i just don't want the steeper area to freak me out and all of a sudden I forget how to turn....


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> The runs over at Timber Creek (Chair 7) would be a good warm-up for any early intermediate. Once you play around there for a bit, make your way to Caples Crest (Chair 2) by taking chair 1, on the other side of the mountain. The top of Caples has some beautiful views and you can have lots of fun on Juniper and Flying Carpet. Once you had your fill there, take Herringbone to Buds Alley and go down to Chair 4. It is gorgeous out this way and Elevator shaft or Happiness Is will give you a nice long blue cruiser run. I've taken newbies to Kirkwood in the past and they could tackle plenty of the mountain. Go and have fun! Kirkwood really is Rare Earth! The drive to Kirkwood from SLT is one of the most beautiful rides ever!



Very much appreciated!! I just looked at the map and it's alot bigger than i thought! Honestly, are the blue runs at Northstar really that flat? It makes me feel so happy riding there, i just don't want the steeper area to freak me out and all of a sudden I forget how to turn....i'm so spoiled by the gentle runs at Northstar!


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

You need to try somewhere else if you want groomer. Chair 7 is mostly park now. Many runs have a short shot of steep and end with long flat. Chair 4 is typical of that. There are many gullies that are fun to ride. You should try the two small ones by Chair 7 as a start.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks hellside. The map on kirkwood trail doen't really tell me which runs are groomed... are their blue runs not groomed?? Is it alot steeper than the blues in northstar? I just got comfortable linking turns on blue at northstar, I don't want this to traumatize me!! My riding buddy really want to go to Kirkwood.... 

Are there specific runs that you recommend aside from the ones on Chair 7? If i do take the chair 4 to the top-ish, the runs that brings me down to the village is not too bad right? Thanks in advance for helping out a newbie rider!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You will have plenty of fun at Kirkwood....stick with 7, 5, 3 and maybe 4 for a long run. Once you will get better you will enjoy the true Kirkwood...powder.
Season pass makes riding MUCH more affordable


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

fayewolf said:


> Thanks hellside. The map on kirkwood trail doen't really tell me which runs are groomed... are their blue runs not groomed?? Is it alot steeper than the blues in northstar? I just got comfortable linking turns on blue at northstar, I don't want this to traumatize me!! My riding buddy really want to go to Kirkwood....
> 
> Are there specific runs that you recommend aside from the ones on Chair 7? If i do take the chair 4 to the top-ish, the runs that brings me down to the village is not too bad right? Thanks in advance for helping out a newbie rider!




Blues are Blues. Kirkwood is notorious for some gnarly terrain....in the areas of blacks and double blacks. Where you're looking to go, you'll be fine. If you take Chair 4 up for a long run, you'll need to go to chair 3 and take that back over the ridge to get back to the base area. Chair 4 is on the "backside" of the mountain. I'd stay with 2,5, and 7 until you are comfortable for the big run. 

I can't speak to Northstar, but I had my gf with me last year and she was able to ski (she had only been on skis 4 times prior to our Tahoe trip) Squaw and Kirkwood. She was geeked-out on day 1....like mad at me freaked out. By day 3 she was going down High Whiskey at Kirkwood.....an open Black.

Remember, fear is all in your head. If you can link turns on blues, then you can link turns on long blues, short blues, and powdery blues. You'll be fine.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

fayewolf said:


> Thanks hellside. The map on kirkwood trail doen't really tell me which runs are groomed... are their blue runs not groomed?? Is it alot steeper than the blues in northstar? I just got comfortable linking turns on blue at northstar, I don't want this to traumatize me!! My riding buddy really want to go to Kirkwood....
> 
> Are there specific runs that you recommend aside from the ones on Chair 7? If i do take the chair 4 to the top-ish, the runs that brings me down to the village is not too bad right? Thanks in advance for helping out a newbie rider!


All chairs have groomed runs. Chair 7 still have groom runs but they are very short.

I don't suggest that you go to chair 7 first if you are concerned about steeper hill. You will most likely encounter a steeper section when you want to go to the village area (chair 5,6,10,11) from chair 7. neednsnow has good advice on 1,2 and 4. The top groomed section of chair 4 is steeper but not that bad. It becomes flatter once you pass that. You actually have to keep good speed to ride thru the flat area if you want to reach chair 4 or 3. It is hard to say what is steep for you from my perspective. You want to have good speed to chair 2 and back to the main village too.


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Awesome everyone!! I took notes of all the chairs I should be taking. I am also considering taking a lesson, they have lessons for $59 which includes all mountain lift ticket, maybe the instructor can help me get over the fear for steeps!! I only want to do 1 or 2 hr lesson so i will have time to explore the mountain. 

Reason why I'm worried is because EVERYONE says the blue runs at northstar is overrated, and it's flatstar not northstar, blah blah blah... well, i didn't think so, i love northstar, i was able to cruise down from the top all the way down to the village, really long, fairly wide, groomed runs, but dodging people especially towards the beginner areas is dangerous..

I look forward to Kirkwood!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

fayewolf said:


> Awesome everyone!! I took notes of all the chairs I should be taking. I am also considering taking a lesson, they have lessons for $59 which includes all mountain lift ticket, maybe the instructor can help me get over the fear for steeps!! I only want to do 1 or 2 hr lesson so i will have time to explore the mountain.
> 
> Reason why I'm worried is because EVERYONE says the blue runs at northstar is overrated, and it's flatstar not northstar, blah blah blah... well, i didn't think so, i love northstar, i was able to cruise down from the top all the way down to the village, really long, fairly wide, groomed runs, but dodging people especially towards the beginner areas is dangerous..
> 
> I look forward to Kirkwood!


If it makes you feel any better, I didn't find Northstar riding that horrible (only been there once in four trips to Tahoe). The blacks over on the Lookout Mt side were some of the funnest we had...but then, we had awesome fresh snow. We did spend most of our time doing the blacks, because the blues got boring pretty quick. My bigger problem with Northstar is the resort itself; too resorty. Like a mall with a ski slope. No close parking. But the women always seem to dig it because of all that stuff.

Kirkwood is one of the best places on earth, IMHO. If you want to cruise you'll have plenty to do, and when you're ready to challenge yourself...well, there's noplace better. Have fun!


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

hahhaha. I dig it because I'm a girl!! Being a beginner, I thoroughly enjoyed N*! Being able to enjoy most of the mountain, going to the top and getting down (on the front side) is quite satisfying!! I'm very open to try different terrains, and to be aware of my ability so that I'm not a danger to myself or others.

I want to take a lesson at Kirkwood since I haven't gotten a lesson beyond the beginner newbie one.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

time to resurrect this thread


so what is the easiest blue at Kirkwood? im a beginner and only 2nd day on the snow, i managed to pick it up pretty quickly, i was linking turns shortly after my beginner lesson

the two green trails (#9) on the learning center became too easy for me, i tried TC express (#7) but it was still tough for me, did i just went on the wrong trail? (it was on the right side when i get off the lift)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

If you've conquered the Bunny, I'd suggest wandering up to the main mountain village and riding the Snowkirk lift (Chair 1). There is a lot more activity on that side of the mountain. Plus, riding the greens over there will double your time on the snow, rather than short run/short lift, repeat. 

If you get ambitions (and I suggest you do) ride down to chair 2 (Caples Crest) and take it to the top. The views are incredible and will give you a sense of WOW that comes free with this sport. They are all blue runs to get back down to the Crest Chair (from which you can pick-up the Snowkirk greens. Juniper is the easier of the blue runs. Just take it slow, and once you get to the slightly steeper parts of the trail, just go nice and slow...you'll be fine. It'll be best to do this mid-afternoon, after the sun hits it and softens up the snow a bit.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

neednsnow said:


> If you've conquered the Bunny, I'd suggest wandering up to the main mountain village and riding the Snowkirk lift (Chair 1). There is a lot more activity on that side of the mountain. Plus, riding the greens over there will double your time on the snow, rather than short run/short lift, repeat.
> 
> If you get ambitions (and I suggest you do) ride down to chair 2 (Caples Crest) and take it to the top. The views are incredible and will give you a sense of WOW that comes free with this sport. They are all blue runs to get back down to the Crest Chair (from which you can pick-up the Snowkirk greens. Juniper is the easier of the blue runs. Just take it slow, and once you get to the slightly steeper parts of the trail, just go nice and slow...you'll be fine. It'll be best to do this mid-afternoon, after the sun hits it and softens up the snow a bit.


thanks buddy, defintely going to check out snowkirk next time im there, and try caples crest

and yep, i was spending more time on the lift then i actually boarded at the bunny lol


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

beastboarder said:


> time to resurrect this thread
> 
> 
> so what is the easiest blue at Kirkwood? im a beginner and only 2nd day on the snow, i managed to pick it up pretty quickly, i was linking turns shortly after my beginner lesson
> ...


Chair 7 is one of the two express chairs at Kirkwood so I would stick with it if the lift line is not too long. There are two trails on rider's left. one of them is roped out for park now. These are the easiest. Next will be the run under the chair. There are two runs on rider's right, the left one is hardest. Chair 1 and 2 have some common problems. They are slow lifts. Right now, there is an uphill section when you return to chair 2. You may need to be on foot to get back to the lift if you don't keep your speed to overcome the uphill section. Chair 1 is better but it has a long flat back to the lift.

If you want to go to chair 1 and feel blue is still too hard for you. Take the shuttle.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

hellside said:


> Chair 7 is one of the two express chairs at Kirkwood so I would stick with it if the lift line is not too long. There are two trails on rider's left. one of them is roped out for park now. These are the easiest. Next will be the run under the chair. There are two runs on rider's right, the left one is hardest. Chair 1 and 2 have some common problems. They are slow lifts. Right now, there is an uphill section when you return to chair 2. You may need to be on foot to get back to the lift if you don't keep your speed to overcome the uphill section. Chair 1 is better but it has a long flat back to the lift.
> 
> If you want to go to chair 1 and feel blue is still too hard for you. Take the shuttle.



thanks hellside, i thought chair #1 is still a green run or is it really more of a blue?


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

beastboarder said:


> thanks hellside, i thought chair #1 is still a green run or is it really more of a blue?


it is green but it is a slow lift and there is a long flat to go back to the lift which may stall you. You will see what I mean when you go there. I am not suggesting not to go there. For practice, chair 7 is better choice. Chair 7 also has a couple of small gullies or ditches and trees that could be fun


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

beastboarder said:


> time to resurrect this thread
> 
> 
> so what is the easiest blue at Kirkwood? im a beginner and only 2nd day on the snow, i managed to pick it up pretty quickly, i was linking turns shortly after my beginner lesson
> ...



Lets'see:

You get there early (8ish) and park under chair 6 for fast access to your car. Get your warm up on chair 5 going skier's right, easier run, then skier's left for your second warm up. Enjoy the XC runs dand the jumps if you like, and cut ski right to chair 11, unless you feel ready for a steeper section on chair 6. Get a couple of runs there, maybe explore the "reut" under chair 11, take a break on chair 1 ( super bunny ) and venture to chair 2. Still very easy. Get the view from the top and rid down the other way to chair 3. Still very easy. Now that you're really warmed up and the line is getting a few people deep head to chair 4 ( sunrise) and enjoy the open bowl of the backside. You can't go wrong there. Wide open groomers with plenty of sidecountry to enjoy. Stay on the trail or cut trough the woods. The grade is always mellow. Once you got enough of the runs we can start talking about the bowls and the palisades. Steeper and trickier terrain. The wall, Norm's nose, the chutes and the lip of the wave 
Enjoy!


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Lets'see:
> 
> You get there early (8ish) and park under chair 6 for fast access to your car. Get your warm up on chair 5 going skier's right, easier run, then skier's left for your second warm up. Enjoy the XC runs dand the jumps if you like, and cut ski right to chair 11, unless you feel ready for a steeper section on chair 6. Get a couple of runs there, maybe explore the "reut" under chair 11, take a break on chair 1 ( super bunny ) and venture to chair 2. Still very easy. Get the view from the top and rid down the other way to chair 3. Still very easy. Now that you're really warmed up and the line is getting a few people deep head to chair 4 ( sunrise) and enjoy the open bowl of the backside. You can't go wrong there. Wide open groomers with plenty of sidecountry to enjoy. Stay on the trail or cut trough the woods. The grade is always mellow. Once you got enough of the runs we can start talking about the bowls and the palisades. Steeper and trickier terrain. The wall, Norm's nose, the chutes and the lip of the wave
> Enjoy!


beastboarder says chair 7 is still too tough for him.


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks hellside and kirkrider, i will keep those advices in mind as i advance

how about homewood, what are the easier blues there if you guys have any experience? i know they have a long green from all the way from the top


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Lets'see:
> 
> You get there early (8ish) and park under chair 6 for fast access to your car. Get your warm up on chair 5 going skier's right, easier run, then skier's left for your second warm up. Enjoy the XC runs dand the jumps if you like, and cut ski right to chair 11, unless you feel ready for a steeper section on chair 6. Get a couple of runs there, maybe explore the "reut" under chair 11, take a break on chair 1 ( super bunny ) and venture to chair 2. Still very easy. Get the view from the top and rid down the other way to chair 3. Still very easy. Now that you're really warmed up and the line is getting a few people deep head to chair 4 ( sunrise) and enjoy the open bowl of the backside. You can't go wrong there. Wide open groomers with plenty of sidecountry to enjoy. Stay on the trail or cut trough the woods. The grade is always mellow. Once you got enough of the runs we can start talking about the bowls and the palisades. Steeper and trickier terrain. The wall, Norm's nose, the chutes and the lip of the wave
> Enjoy!


Hey P, you may want to read the entire question!  Brother just graduated from Bunny! haha


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Then 5 over and over again.  I got carried away. Love Homewood...But I have been there only once. I'm addicted to Kirkwood.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmmm, I do actually think TC Express (Chair 7) is the easiest of the blue runs. The Chair 3 runs (Iron Horse) off the backside are also easier blues, but the snow usually isn't as nice as Chair 7.

Chair 9/Bunny is probably one of the most mellow runs in all of Lake Tahoe. It's a great place to learn and experiment. If you want something just a step up in difficulty, definitely Chair 1 (Snowkirk) is the way to go.

So, probably in order of difficulty:
Chair 9 (Green)
Chair 1 (Green)
Chair 7 (Blue)
Chair 3 (Blue)
Chair 2 (Blue... this is how you get to/from Chair 3, you need to take Chair 1 to get here anyways)
Chair 11 (Buckboard/Blue)
Chair 5 (One of the steeper blues in Kirkwood)
Chair 4 (Blue)

As for Homewood, I really didn't think the resort was very beginner friendly, but I could be wrong. The bunny area is all rope lifts (horrible for snowboarders). The long green runs are not very steep, but they're all kind of narrow cat-tracks. If you can handle narrow spaces, I guess you'll be fine. The view really is rather amazing.

I think the resort with the easiest top-to-bottom run is Sierra, but you don't get much view of the lake like Homewood.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

beastboarder said:


> thanks hellside and kirkrider, i will keep those advices in mind as i advance
> 
> how about homewood, what are the easier blues there if you guys have any experience? i know they have a long green from all the way from the top



I suggest you go to Squaw if you don’t have preference. Squaw has some discount that makes it cheaper than Kirkwood and Homewood due to the bad snow year if you know a pass holder (.e.g. me ). Squaw has a huge beginner area for you to play with. You can start from Link chair (easier if you take cable car) on the upper mountain Gold Coast areba. It is as flat as Chair 9 at Kirkwood but maybe twice as long. There are two other biginneer chairs next to it that offer steeper beginner runs. If these become to easy for you, you can take Gold Coast express which is also easily accessable from the beginner runs. If it is too steep, you can easily get back to the beginner area from Gold Coast Express (6 pack). You can move on the Shirley (6 pack express) or Solitude (3 pack) (which is right next to Link chair) after Gold Coast. After Shirley, you can try Siberia Express (4 pack), or Headwall (6 pack express). These are advance runs that offer things as steep as Wall or Cornice at Kirkwood but has easy way out if you can ride advance beginner runs. If you like long run, you can end the day with Mountain Run which is more than 3 miles long. You are welcome to PM me to get a tour or anything else about Squaw. I have passes to both Kirkwood and Squaw for several years now so I am not exactly biased. 

This is Siberia Express, I was a few chairs behind the person who took this at this day


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Squaw is probably a good idea, if it's really that cheap. My wife learned "big mountain" there, even though she never did any big mountain skiing. It's more the intimidation factor...Squaw looks HUGE when you pull up to the parking lot, but the weird thing is all the beginner terrain is up top at Gold Coast. So you ride the gondola up and see all the huge drops, but you get out in a very flat area. If you like it, as the previous poster said, it is easy to link to some more challenging blues. Plus, there is a certain vibe about the place, being a former Olympic site. And it's much easier to get to than Kirkwood. I LOVE Kirkwood, but only since I became an advanced rider and could really appreciate the terrain. Squaw offers a great mix of closeness to town, big mountain, resort, etc, etc. If they have a good deal, I'd also recommend Squaw. With the shitty snow pack this year, the only stuff really ridable will be the blues and greens anyway. Go for it.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

beastboarder said:


> thanks hellside and kirkrider, i will keep those advices in mind as i advance
> 
> how about homewood, what are the easier blues there if you guys have any experience? i know they have a long green from all the way from the top


Homewood really has no greens, except two trails that head back to the base lodge. Check out their trail map online; these trails would be blues back east, they're very narrow and winding. My wife nearly freaked out on our first trip to Homewood, because everyone told us it was the "easy" mountain. Bullshit...it may be the smallest mountain at Tahoe, but there is a lot to challenge you...while you're not taking pictures of the lake and the scenery. There is a huge variety of terrain to help you advance your skills.

Homewood is ALL blues, but by East Coast standards (I'm a Vermont rider), many of those blues would be blacks out here. For instance, High Grade is an awesome, wide trail, and it's a blue. But it's steeper than any of the trails on The North Face at Mount Snow in Vermont, which is considered black.

Homewood has Great glades -- first place I ever rode in trees. Second Creek and The Glades are super fun -- mindblowing on powder days. If you want to test yourself, try the Quail Face bowl (though it's probably not open because of the snow). It's wide open, so you can traverse if you get skeered, but it's wicked steep at the south end, 55 degrees, but more mellow (just a black) towards the north side. You have to hike in and hike out, but it's worth it.

Homewood a "small" mountain by Tahoe standards, but has the best views of the lake anywhere at Tahoe, and super-convenient parking and lift access. Do it. Mid-week has cheap lift tix, too. I love Homewood.

(BTW, my avatar pic is from the top of Quail Face 55 Chutes at Homewood. That's the lake in the background, not the sky.)


----------



## beastboarder (Feb 2, 2012)

@cocolu, thanks! is the easier blue run on TC express off to the left when you get off lift? 

@hellside cool, i will look into squaw, i actually went there about 3~4 years ago when i first snowboarded lol but i dont remember much besides falling like an idiot since i didnt even take a lesson


@surfinsnow i did look at homewoods interactive map, it looks like there's a long green all the way from top of mountain to mid mountain then connects to another green , o wells, i should probably head there once i got more experienced.


----------

